# Krav Maga to the chase



## iamliberty (Jun 23, 2013)

It's seems to me to be the most effective method of self defense. Anyone taking it?


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I like krav I incorporate its principles into my 'combat training'

I like grapling (nonlethal subduction), krav (vitals and ethics), ninjitsu (methodology), systema (leverages and cns attacks) and aikido (throws, strikes). 

I'm by no means a martial artist though.

meanwhile I like to develop kicks from capoiera and karate


my power punch is also karate ki somewhat. while I tend to be gripped object side glance

I favour staff and blades.

I like spears as an ideal feel combat weapon.

I like using kravs vitals as a baseline

as well as issraeli idf knife fighting methodologies.

still very crude training but it is what I feel is best.

eg. mobility lethality attack/attack as opposed to attack defence concepts every movement should be part of mobility position that either removes your opponents mobility or kills them.

knee elbow wrist neck etc..

I also like training for take downs through throwing my body while applying grip strength to an appendage. or leap graple/tackles using the body as a fulcrum point.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

I was taking it - then life got in the way. 

There are better methods out there - but none of them that I've been able to find will get right into the cave man style kick butt as fast as a good krav trainer will.

It was developed to be taught to the general populace of Israel as quickly as effectively as possible.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I have always wanted to, but my schedule is jacked right now. I guess I have made excuses, I would love to take it.
A friend of mine is a retired MMA fighter, traing in Alb NM and teaching self defense, I just havent had time...


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

I trained in Krav Maga for about half a year. The instructor I had taught dominate hand only.
It is a style that from what I understand, requires you to take down your opponent in the first
few moves, which while always ideal is not always realistic.

Based on what I have seen, if I was going up against a guy who is Krav Maga, after 9 years
of hand to hand in three other styles, and several fights real life, I would pick a Krav Maga
guy apart if that is all he has up his sleeve (no real fights), cause I fight dominate south paw, but can
articulate all the moves over naturally to my other side.

A lot of Krav guys have trouble against a lefty from what I have experienced
cause they are used to right on right.


----------



## iamliberty (Jun 23, 2013)

Good stuff. We[Call fight our commitments and schedulesOLOR="#000000"][/COLOR] am checking out two different places. I will let you guys know where I end up.


----------

